# 19l Cornelius Keg Dimensions



## hoppinmad (4/10/09)

Hi all, just a quick question... what is the height and diameter of the 19L Cornelius Kegs?


----------



## Ross (4/10/09)

HoppinMad said:


> Hi all, just a quick question... what is the height and diameter of the 19L Cornelius Kegs?



210 diameter - 640mm high (without disconnects).

There are some shorter fatter ones, but 95%+ are the dimensions above.

cheers Ross


----------



## smudge (4/10/09)

630mm x 210mm

Cheers,
smudge

edit:

too slow. But Ross, I reckon you've ripped me off by about 10mm on my kegs.


----------



## hoppinmad (4/10/09)

cheers guys


----------



## syd_03 (4/10/09)

Ross said:


> 210 diameter - 640mm high (without disconnects).
> 
> There are some shorter fatter ones, but 95%+ are the dimensions above.
> 
> cheers Ross



What are the dimensions of the shorter and fatter ones Ross?
And where would one source them from?

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Thorby (5/10/09)

I just bought a couple of ex Coca Cola ones of Ebay, 560 x 230 They are actually a bit to wide for my setup Cheers


----------

